# TABRIZ | Projects & Construction



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Projects:

*Pardisan Complex (WTC)*










*Tabriz Bus Terminal*










*Atlas Tower*










*Sepehr Tower*










*Shahran Tower*


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pictures and nice proyects. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stephen albert (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

